# June POM winner



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in posting the winners



Since it is past the advertised date Here they are with no further delay




No long drawn out intro




No pauses



No periods between lines



No excuse other than I was so busy at work that I did not have time to tally the votes until tonight.



Actually the place I work was sold and is going to be under new ownership at the end of the month.



The old owners want every order in the system closed so they can collect the money before the new owners take over.



Pretty typical in the business world but creates alot of work for the employees of the place being sold.



anyway enough with not giving excuses.



time for the winners



actually it is just one winner.



the other ones are the 2nd place



and 3 place photos.



The tough part is that there were once again many good photos in the contest this month.



But I figured out how to get the results.



It was a way a typical engineer would do it.



By following the numbers.



It was a staticital analysis of the votes cast.



Doesn't that sound important?



anyway



The 3rd place photo this month was very nice



In fact I wouldnt mind having the fish in it in one of my tanks.



The 3rd place is
JandaSeve









Not bad at all. 



Lets give them a round of applause. 



Now without delay



I shall post the 2nd place winner.



Sorry, 


Ill hold off-


I still hear clapping.


Ok


Now on to number 2


The second place photo 


was entered by


flaimgonhot









Lets give another round of applause.


come on 


lets hear it now


alright that it


sounds good


are you now pumped up


do you want to see the winner


well 


do you


OK


Here it is


Seems we have a 2 time winner here


Congrats go out to



I have crabs










Once again my apologies for the delay in the winners 

Please hurry on over and enter new photos for this months POM July is 1/2 over and only a few entries so far. Enter now and see if you win.

Congrats to all who entered pictures. They ALL were very good entries and every month the votes get closer and closer.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats guys! Awesome pics!


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks to all the people who voted for me,it must have been close since the other 2 photo's are so good also.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations everyone. Yes this was a very hard one to decide on. Keeps getting better and better with each submission.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

How do you enter a picture into POM as I went there but it said it was private, so how do I get entered as I want a part in this to?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Simple submit only members can view their own posts there as everyone is private on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

So then how do people vote on the pictures since no body can see them?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/pom-rules/11208-announcing-all-new-rules.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

only mods can vote.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Those 3 all look like a # 1 to me.... really, great pics guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

i agree, they're awesome. I need to pull my camera out and get some better pics.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Good job everyone! Great pics!!!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I feel special lol. You spelled my username wrong though..lmao.

Nice pics everyone, nice cichlid and tassled filefish!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I feel special lol. You spelled my username wrong though..lmao.


I feel special now too. I think it has to do with my spelling skills. LOL


----------

